# More info about Indonesia Islands. Please!



## joyoflife (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to get in touch with some expats who is actually living in Indonesia.

Recently, I knew that Indonesia is composed of 17 000 Islands and would love to move in one of them which doesn't exceed a population of 250 000 people.

And would like to get an idea about renting a small house not far from the sea.

Thank you very much in advance for your valuable help!


----------



## zipzaps (Oct 12, 2012)

You should find out more about it in Internet. And indonesia has huge population 

Maybe you can try to find out about Makasar, Bali, or manado 

Hope it helps


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 29, 2012)

than you for your short an answer and have a nice day -
Joyoflife


----------



## Angela Jesh (Nov 17, 2012)

*Bali Island*



joyoflife said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to get in touch with some expats who is actually living in Indonesia.
> 
> ...


hellow 
 well basicly yes Indonesia have a lot of islands here, and if u meant to buy one island i cant answer that question caused it maybe complicated, but i suggest you to try Bali Island many Tourist come and stay for a long time for vacation, or any other island like NTT (East Nusa Tenggara) or Gili Trawangan Island (West Nusat Tenggara), those are quite famous islands in European Tourist (its just my opinion haha) But for sure Bali have a lot of beaches and a lot places hotels to stay, u could try Haris Hotel, or matahari Hotel, etc 
and for rent a house or buy a house in Bali, close to the beach... uhmm i think that would be a positive probability, or yes it is posible, i have one friend who make a business about rent a room or maybe he could provide u a house, and yes his business is close ti the beach but not in front of beach, well u need to walk or using bike to go to beach or any other transportation to reach Beach, (caused here, the good spot that close to Beach is taken by good Hotels) i hope my information is useful for you...


if any unclear information, give me ur feedback. Thank you


----------



## isamuha (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi,

Have you heard about Karimun Jawa islands in central java? I believe there are many tiny islands now became resorts (privately). If you interested to see, it is not far from Jepara, Central Java. This maybe help.

cheers,
isamuha


----------



## tandy_lau (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,

at North Sea Jakarta, you can go to "Kepulauan Seribu" or Thousand Island, there is many island you can visit, you can go there from 3 place as i know : Tanggerang, Muara Angke, Ancol.
population still low at that island.

Have a nice trip.


----------



## fajriansyah (Jul 16, 2013)

you can live in batam island. big city, 1 hour from singapore, houses are cheap, lots of beach, still natural..


----------



## zainilove (Sep 6, 2013)

Please read carefully of JoyOfLife's post:


> Recently, I knew that Indonesia is composed of 17 000 Islands and would love to move in one of them which doesn't exceed a population of 250 000 people.
> 
> And would like to get an idea about renting a small house not far from the sea.


He need an island with small population.
I'm living on East Java so I will give information related with your question in my region.
In Sumenep, Madura there are small islands that might be fit your need like Kangean, Sapudi and etc. In Gresik there is small island named "Bawean" but I have no information about the population in it.
In Malang, there is Sempu island or you can go to Karimun Jawa in Jepara. Both of them have small population too. CMMIW


----------



## Bendot10 (Dec 17, 2013)

zainilove said:


> Please read carefully of JoyOfLife's post:
> 
> 
> He need an island with small population.
> ...


i think.. u cant rent a house in sempu island..  im originated from malang..  although i never come to sempu island.. some of my friends said to me that there is still no electricity in sempu island.. but u can do camping in sempu island.. not a smaal population, but there is no residents in sempu island.. if you ever watch "The Beach" movie.. Sempu Island looks like Phi-Phi Island (Thailand). really good if you like camping.. but sorry u cant rent a house there.


----------



## Harlem Napitupulu (Dec 23, 2013)

Lots of fun places in indonesia. Many Islands that can be to visited, such as, Bali Island, gili trawangan, karimun java, pink beach, raja ampat and many more.

May be useful

Regards


----------

